# Trolling Motor Shaft Length for Sea Nymph FM 146



## tphillip1120 (Apr 16, 2013)

I have a Sea Nymph FM 146 and it didn't come with a Bow Mounted Trolling Motor. I was hoping someone here has this boat and could tell me what size shaft length I will need without the trolling motor sticking way up or coming out of the water in some mild chop. I am currently doing some work to the boat and can't put it in the water to get a bow measurement, but would like to get it done and ready to go fishing asap.

Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks,

Tony


----------



## Insco (Apr 9, 2008)

Mine had a Evinrude on it that I think was 42". I replaced it with a PowerDrive that was 50" and it seemed fine to me.


----------



## tphillip1120 (Apr 16, 2013)

am looking at the Minkkota Terrova which comes is 45",54", and 60". Do you think the 45" will be enough with a 30 HP motor on the back? Did your boat have an outboard motor?

Thanks,

Tony


----------



## tphillip1120 (Apr 16, 2013)

Did your trolling motor stick up from the bow much when fishing shallow? I am thinking about going with the 54" inch because I think the 45" might be too short in choppy water.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Go long. You can always raise it up in the mount for shallow water. I have a 45" on my bass boat and it does fine 90% of the time. But that 10% (Tappan during summer, Ohio river barges, etc.) Will really get on your nerves!!! One of the few regrets I have from when I bought my boat...

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Insco (Apr 9, 2008)

I had a 25hp on the back. The 50" stuck up a bit but it didnt bother me


----------



## mitchamus (Aug 13, 2007)

I have a 14' nymph fishing machine I have a 48" powerdrive v2 on the front.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## tphillip1120 (Apr 16, 2013)

It's killing me that Minkotta doesn't offer a Terrova Model with a 48 inch shaft. I'm guessing that would probably be the perfect length. Mitchamus, is your Sea Nymph a Deep V and how much does the trolling motor shaft stick up in shallow water.


----------



## tphillip1120 (Apr 16, 2013)

Bad Bub, do you have a Sea Nymph? I could probably live with 90% if the motor didn't stick up alot. I just really want to make the right decision before I spend $1,300 on a trolling motor.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

tphillip1120 said:


> Bad Bub, do you have a Sea Nymph? I could probably live with 90% if the motor didn't stick up alot. I just really want to make the right decision before I spend $1,300 on a trolling motor.


I have a Lowe 180. And the right decision is not "living" with it. You'll honestly probably never notice the extra length. But you will notice it if it's not there.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

